# Lights for backing up when plowing with Jeep



## striker102

I couple of places I am plowing this year I am having trouble seeing when backing up. I am looking for recommendations for some lights in the back to help me see. I would like something that is not permanent that I could plug into the lighter.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## rjigto4oje

striker102;1697789 said:


> I couple of places I am plowing this year I am having trouble seeing when backing up. I am looking for recommendations for some lights in the back to help me see. I would like something that is not permanent that I could plug into the lighter.
> Thanks
> Joe


Check ebay there are a lot search check out other threads led's are great


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cree led replacement bulbs.


----------



## ken643

I just bought some Rigid Industries led defused dually's. I plan on putting them on the rear bumper tomorrow and see how they work.


----------



## magik235

I installed some driving lights from Fleet Farm. They work great.


----------



## South Seneca

On my GMC I just replaced my OEM bulbs with LED. I like them. A lot more light than stock bulbs.


----------



## MetzEnterprizez

I bought a pair for something like $32 on ebay. they are 6 LED bulbs at 1350 lumins and I tell you what!!! they are AWESOME!!!! Super fast shipping too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColliCut

I just ordered a set-up from whitenight.com. I ordered the permanent-mount ones, but they make a unit that slides into your 2" receiver hitch. It includes a quick-disconnect plug, the other half of which to be hard-wired into the truck, or if you really want to make it easy they make an adapter that just plugs into your 7-way trailer light socket. There's a selector switch on the unit itself where you can switch between on, off, or auto (triggered by reverse lights). It looks like a really neat set-up and I know that at least a couple of our fellow members use them.

I'll try to put up a review once I get them installed on my '02 F-250 SD.

EDIT: Wanted to add that I got mine on Amazon.com for about 80 bucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Backupbuddy is a site sponsor.http://www.back-upbuddy.com/products.asp


----------



## ken643

I used the LED replacement back up lights on my Rubicon. Very bright, however the Jeep receptacle is factory "Angled" inside the taillight housing. Therefore when I put the led bulbs in they focus /aim the light to the rear right/passenger side rear (both lights face that way). I tried to straighten the receptacle by bending in slightly but he really didn't work well. Hence I put on specific auxiliary back up lights. I installed the Rigid Industries defused lens dually's ($170 per pair) yesterday. I didn't get to try them out as much as I would like to nor did I get pics or video yet. But they seem very bright. I will post pics and perhaps video soon. expensive lights, but their products are pretty nice with very little power draw.


----------



## snocrete

Mr.Markus;1700127 said:


> Backupbuddy is a site sponsor.http://www.back-upbuddy.com/products.asp


I was going to recommend something like this, but larger/heavier. That way you have some extra weight while plowing...and some extra protection in case you hit something(or are hit by something/someone). He could make 1 with 4 lights instead of 2 to really light things up.

Not sure, but I think it was TCLA that I've seen post a pic of a custom 1 he has on one of his trucks. Pretty nice, simple, and looked inexpensive to make.?..


----------



## ken643

Here are some pics I just took of the Rigid defused lens Dually's LED I put on. It was raining, not greatest shots for distance. The defused beam is supposedly the recommended lens for back up lights. They also have DUALLY D2 lights which have 6 Led's not four like these have.


----------



## bschurr

I mounted a pair of rectangular 6" LED lights under the rear bumper - they are recessed so they can't really be seen when they are off and they can't get whacked if I back up into a snow bank. For little lights, they throw off a ton of light. I wired them to a relay then to a separate Contura switch that I mounted along with the other toggle switches in the dash. I didn't want to tie them into the back up light circuit so they can be used independently of my gear selection but perhaps a DPST switch set up is in my future...

Here is a pic.


----------



## Fantastic

I ordered these last week off eBay... $24 for two... 12v 27 watts each (3w per led)... I'll be mounting with a magnet (I don't need them on year round) to the tail gate... I'll run wire on the truck that will stay year round and the lights will have a long enough lead to reach where I connect to the installed wire. This will also allow the use of my tail gate and if I should happen to hit something the lights won't be low enough to get damaged. I'll take some pics and see how they turn out!


----------



## Hubjeep

MetzEnterprizez;1699794 said:


> I bought a pair for something like $32 on ebay. they are 6 LED bulbs at 1350 lumins and I tell you what!!! they are AWESOME!!!! Super fast shipping too!!!!!!!!!!!


This is what I did. Have a pair on the boat (salt water), and a pair on each Jeep. They are sealed lights and work great.

Ridgid ones may be "the best", but LED technology is evolving, don't want to spend too much money on it when cheaper ones work basically just as well (kind of like buying a top of the line computer).


----------



## mcapenos

If you have a common 7-way RV plug receptable on the back of your vehicle you could probably use an EZAUX auxiliary adapter. 
It has the relay built right in so all you do is make one 'red wire' connection to ANY auxiliary lights you choose. 
You don't need to run any wires from dashboard or cut or splice into your factory wiring harness. 
This adapter turns your auxiliary lights on anytime you put your vehicle in reverse.
OR there is a switch on the adapter so you can turn them on and leave them on. 
See www.ezaux.com for more info.


----------



## XJMikey

I have 2 harbor freight tractor flood lights on the back of my XJ. They provide plenty of bright usable light that makes backup safer feeling.

They cost about $7 - $8/each.


----------



## ken643

I got to use the new Rigid Dually defused lights the other night. They are very bright, but for me, not quite bright enough. I am fussy I like super super bright lights. So I am swapping them out for the Dually D2 defused lights. Guy a buy from will swap for me of course adding the $142.00 difference in price. Ill let ya know how they work once I get them. Again The Dually' are plenty bright enough for most people.


----------



## bschurr

ken643;1712335 said:


> I got to use the new Rigid Dually defused lights the other night. They are very bright, but for me, not quite bright enough. I am fussy I like super super bright lights. So I am swapping them out for the Dually D2 defused lights. Guy a buy from will swap for me of course adding the $142.00 difference in price. Ill let ya know how they work once I get them. Again The Dually' are plenty bright enough for most people.


Thats a lot of $ for a pair of lights that you are gonna simply bolt to the top of the rear bumper - personally, I would be concerned about theft. But hey, for that kind of dough, why don't you get a pair of the E Series 6" diffused or a pair of the E2 Series 4" diffused LED bars. They are a little lower profile and throw off 4500 lumens each!


----------



## ken643

bschurr;1712362 said:


> Thats a lot of $ for a pair of lights that you are gonna simply bolt to the top of the rear bumper - personally, I would be concerned about theft. But hey, for that kind of dough, why don't you get a pair of the E Series 6" diffused or a pair of the E2 Series 4" diffused LED bars. They are a little lower profile and throw off 4500 lumens each!


I know they are expensive, really expensive that is for sure.payup I want small as its a Jeep. Considering how expensive the Dually D2's are, I didn't even price out any of the larger ones. They are great lights, but prices are insane. Wish they would consider lowering the prices some.

PS: I did spring for the Rigid E series 30" Combo for my Ford F350. $760.00 OUCH


----------



## Hubjeep

LED technology is evolving, brighter ones keep coming out, it's like buying the "best" computer today.

There are plenty of "Chinese" sealed LED lights that put of a ton of light for little money.

These have been on my boat for a few years (salt water).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROUND-LED-2...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e85436624&vxp=mtr

$130 for 8,000 lumens
http://www.amazon.com/TaoTronics®-1...&qid=1390320521&sr=8-9&keywords=led+light+bar


----------



## ken643

I have the Rigid Industries Dually D2's defused lens on the Jeep now for Aux. Back up lights. Expensive, but now I am satisfied. used them last night. Perfect lighting. Very Bright. Dually D2 driving light lens on the pillar mounts. and HID 55 watt bulbs in my Fisher plow lights. I'm good now.


----------



## k-9 police xj

*LED back-up lights*

Take a close look at the Whelen Nano. Sirennet has a good video on youtube about them. I have another lighting project right now, but next on the list is the aux. backup light replacement (currently using PIAA halogen backup lights under the bumper, but LED is the way to go nowadays).


----------



## nicks_xj

Go on amazon and search led dually lights and you can find some for cheep im ordering some today


----------



## nicks_xj

http://www.amazon.com/LEDSTORE-Ligh...F8&qid=1390510505&sr=1-15&keywords=led+dually same as rigid industries but cheeper


----------



## JK-Plow

I saw one person convert the back up lights on their Jeep to Rigid SM lights. They cut out the old back up lens, then put the SM flood in. From what I've seen, they are very bright. They did have to hard wire the lights to the old backup light wire, but still it was a sweet job.


----------



## ken643

JK-Plow;1735287 said:


> I saw one person convert the back up lights on their Jeep to Rigid SM lights. They cut out the old back up lens, then put the SM flood in. From what I've seen, they are very bright. They did have to hard wire the lights to the old backup light wire, but still it was a sweet job.


Would like to see that


----------



## JK-Plow

Google Rigid lights in Jeep backup lights and it will lead you to the JK Forum, which has an article and picture of the lights and how they were installed.


----------



## ken643

JK-Plow;1736293 said:


> Google Rigid lights in Jeep backup lights and it will lead you to the JK Forum, which has an article and picture of the lights and how they were installed.


Found it, wonder if I can do it on my TJ?

http://www.jk-forum.com/forums/jk-write-ups-39/new-rigid-industries-sr-m-flush-mount-back-up-light-kit-289430/


----------



## JK-Plow

You should be able to. The tail lights are very close on the TJ and JK.


----------



## Hubjeep

ken643;1736398 said:


> Found it, wonder if I can do it on my TJ?
> 
> http://www.jk-forum.com/forums/jk-write-ups-39/new-rigid-industries-sr-m-flush-mount-back-up-light-kit-289430/


Not cheap, but those do look sweet, nice and compact.


----------



## jasonv

Backup lights are one thing... my heep has a soft top and a... lets call it "semi-translucent" back "window". Basically like this, but looking backwards:










I'd go with some clip-on lights, mount them way up high -- you can see better if the light source is from above your line of sight, and wire them (with a plug, of course) into your existing backup light circuit. If they bring your load over the limit for the backup light circuit, put a cheap 4-pin relay onto the backup light circuit and run a higher current +12v from that.


----------

